# Emerald Tree skink



## Dayna (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi can anyone tell me if Emerald Tree Skinks like being held and if they make good pets? Ive heard that they can be a bit of a pain n arent the best ones to tame. I really like the look of them though.  Ive seen some really nice ones in Gills and Gekos. (A really good reptile, (plus more) shop in St Austell.) A must vist for anyone who gets the chance!!!!! 

Already a proud owner of a Water Dragon that is doin well.


----------



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

i think they're great but don't kno an awful lot about them, i keep blue tongue's myself and feel pretty confident in skink care so would feel happy to get one myself as i hav the experience with skinks. maybe start with a blue tongue and if that seems to go well u could look further into getting an emerald???? i dunno?? good luck tho:grin1:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

A BTS is alot bigger than a emerald.lol thats starting big skinks! 
Emeralds look great dont they, i have experience with Mabuya species and ocellated. Mine were'nt tame but they will take waxies from my hand, dont like to be held. have no idea what an emerald would be like but they look a bit flighty to me.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We visited Gills and Geckos while on our hols in Cornwall last week... They were one of the best rep shops I have been to (apart from our local one Aquasplash in Hare Hatch Berkshire) They were very welcoming and talkative...They seem to know what they are talking about.. So maybe take advice from them as to the kind of pet they would make. 

Regards Liz


----------



## Dayna (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah i spoke to Mike and Nikki (Gills & Gekos) about the skinks thats where i heard there not as easy to keep. Nikki said there a bit skittish, think thats the word she used. They def know there shit and are great people for advice and chat to about pretty much anything.

I may in the future keep some Emeralds anyway, I cant take my eyes off em everytime I go in the shop. I could spend a fortune in that shop. (If I had the dollar!)

For now it looks like i'll be getting a pair of frilled Dragons. Im well excited. Would love to be able to breed them in a couple of years time. Cant wait to pick them up. 

Well thankyou everyone for your advice and help.

Take care.


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm a regular visitor to gills and geckos too! My parents have a holiday home in Par. Didn't know they had emeralds in there (unless they've sold out by now lol!)thanks for asking that question cos I was interested too.

p.s. Have any of you seen stinky their pet skunk?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya Emerald tree skinks, _Dasia smaragdina_, are just beautiful creatures.
However I would not recommend that you ever handle them, they are simply not suited and in general (especially being WC) will not tolerate it at all. They are quick to drop their tails aswell 

If you want a gorgeous species to admire then these are a great choice, if you want a pet animal to handle, these aren't the answer for you 

Lotte***


----------

